# North Attleborough police



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

this one was a pain in the ass to make lol.


----------



## RoadDog32 (Dec 28, 2004)

dmackack....so very very strange, your fascination with model police cars...I'll never understand


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I liked the lobsters.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Officer Dunngeon said:


> I liked the lobsters.


 What???????????


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

LOL, I don't remember if it was Gmack or dmack, but one of them posted some pictures of lobsters a while back!


----------



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

RoadDog32 said:


> dmackack....so very very strange, your fascination with model police cars...I'll never understand


I like to make some extra money now and then.:sly:


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Officer Dunngeon said:


> I liked the lobsters.


LOL I remember those Dunny. One of them was pinching a banana. It was uhhh interesting to say the least.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

*dmackack, it would look more realistic if the car was in a car wash at 04:30, maybe three of them all lined up at the Shell station getting their daily bath.*


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

GIL!!!!!!

:wow: 

Stop revealing classified operational tactics of your northern brothers!
:jestera:


----------



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

lol,im making the slicktop one now for a customer.here is the mmmmmmm lobster lol.


----------



## sempergumby (Nov 14, 2003)

If you collect those, Bellingham PD is selling some from gearbox.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

npd_323 said:


> LOL I remember those Dunny. One of them was pinching a banana. It was uhhh interesting to say the least.


YES, YEEEEEEEEEEESSSSS, YES! The BANANA... :GNANA:

And Gil tried to call me MAD... :wacko:


----------



## popo (Apr 1, 2005)

How about one with a fuzzy grape and a clam. :!::mrgreen:


----------

